# stepchild jp walker



## waffle (Feb 8, 2009)

can't find any reviews, my local shop has one and i'm really interested especially since i can get an awesome deal on it. it's a 151 so it fits me, but i haven't found any reviews. i know it must be decent if it's jp walker's, but i don't want to just buy because it's his


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

Stepchild makes sick boards. There's another reason. I am guessing this is a mainly jib-board though, being a JP walker model, so if you're into mainly jibbin, it's probly a good fit.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

its a stiffer jib deck though, jp is a big guy so he can put some pressure into the smaller decks he likes. he rides wayy small for his size.


----------



## $Lindz$ (Feb 18, 2009)

SB4L said:


> Stepchild makes sick boards. There's another reason. I am guessing this is a mainly jib-board though, being a JP walker model, so if you're into mainly jibbin, it's probly a good fit.


Stepchild DOES make sick boards. I love my Jibstick. From what I know (haven't ridden the JP) it's actually a lot more than just a jib board. It goes without saying the Jibstick is the jib-specific board. The JP pro model is specific to what JP wants and how he rides (umm.... can you say "innovation"?). I know its a true twin, but i think its stiffer than a Jibstick a little bit. But that's not bad. Soft boards are easy to jib with, but lack the control you get from a stiffer board (I'll write a review about my board). 

JP's model isn't a rocker board, it's got Struc-turn base (little dimples), with or without R.E.T.T., and its more of an all-around board that is very fine tuned and very capable. They spent a lot of time getting it right for JP. I have heard it can really handle anything you can throw at it.


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

Sounds like a pretty awesome board in that case. Buy one and give us a review!


----------



## $Lindz$ (Feb 18, 2009)

SB4L said:


> Sounds like a pretty awesome board in that case. Buy one and give us a review!


Yeah I heard that it is a really nice board. Also, of course it is totally jib-able, i just want to clarify. I re-read my post and it sounded a little confusing. It just has a lot of pop, a good amt of flex, and some good control. Its not a noodle.


----------



## waffle (Feb 8, 2009)

yea, i think i'm almost sold, but before i pull the trigger(i'm gonna go check it out at the store tomorrow again of course) but it's the RETT model where they dull it at the middle and it tapers our to 90 at the tip and tail. i know it'll be great for jibbing, but will that affect my carving at all? i'm expecting to have a one board quiver for awhile so i want it still be able to take around the mountain and be able to hit kickers, or should i try and find a regular tuned one. (this may be a stupid question, but could i sharpen it and "untune" it?)


----------



## $Lindz$ (Feb 18, 2009)

waffle said:


> yea, i think i'm almost sold, but before i pull the trigger(i'm gonna go check it out at the store tomorrow again of course) but it's the RETT model where they dull it at the middle and it tapers our to 90 at the tip and tail. i know it'll be great for jibbing, but will that affect my carving at all? i'm expecting to have a one board quiver for awhile so i want it still be able to take around the mountain and be able to hit kickers, or should i try and find a regular tuned one. (this may be a stupid question, but could i sharpen it and "untune" it?)


That's a good question actually... 

It WILL hamper your carving a bit, but it will make up for it if you jib a lot. You will still be able to carve fine, but holding an extreme angle while on a packed groomed slope or ice will be next to impossible. Powder will be fine, parks, jibs, jumps will be fine.

I would suggest against R.E.T.T. for a 1 board quiver, only because you can't predict conditions. Even though I bought my Jib Stick (with R.E.T.T.) for jibbing, I find myself riding it all over the hill cause I love it. But I definitely know that if i NEEDED to, I would dip into my quiver and get my Devun Walsh directional twin...


That being said, you can find JPs all day long for a little more than $300, especially shops having close out deals on ebay. If you are bent on throwing away all your other boards, get one without R.E.T.T. If you can hold onto an old board JUST IN CASE, I would 110% recommend getting the R.E.T.T. board. It really is awesome. NO PEELING POTATOES! 


p.s. R.E.T.T. removes some material from the edge, so you can't just "re"sharpen it. I mean, lets assume there was theoretically enough material for you do sharpen back into an edge, it would take forever, and it would also give you a completely different side cut profile. Just know that you shouldn't even think about it, cause it wouldn't be plausible. 


















But definitely get the board! I can't say enough about how awesome StepChild is, and their products too.


----------



## waffle (Feb 8, 2009)

oh yea, by one board i meant that i would mainly use, i have an 07 podium which i could pull out for the fluffy days, i have no intention of throwing that board out, seems a bit of a waste, i was just wondering how it would feel for general carving. it goes back to 90 at the tip and tail so i believe it should still give good enough grip. i don't plan on doing any euro carves on this (duh)


----------



## $Lindz$ (Feb 18, 2009)

waffle said:


> oh yea, by one board i meant that i would mainly use, i have an 07 podium which i could pull out for the fluffy days, i have no intention of throwing that board out, seems a bit of a waste, i was just wondering how it would feel for general carving. it goes back to 90 at the tip and tail so i believe it should still give good enough grip. i don't plan on doing any euro carves on this (duh)


Ok, you will be fine with the R.E.T.T. then. No doubt. I can carve on the Jib Sick no problem. Like I said, only lose traction on real hard surfaces like ice and hard packed groomers. Even then, I've never tried to do anything dumb and lost it or anything like that. Just know you have a dull edge between your feet, and you'll be fine. It more than makes up for it on rails and jibs.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

The JP walker is hella stiff, i found one at a shop and checked it out and it was mad stiff


----------



## $Lindz$ (Feb 18, 2009)

kylekilljoy said:


> The JP walker is hella stiff, i found one at a shop and checked it out and it was mad stiff


No shit? I felt one, it was ok to me. Def stiffer than my Jib Stick. But even from back in the day, JP's Forum boards were all pretty stiff. Just downsize. Get the 147. Heh. 

How does it compare to the Simon pro model? I thought the Simon was kinda stiff, but i haven't compared the 2 side by side...


----------



## waffle (Feb 8, 2009)

i don't quite remember when i checked it out, it definitely wasn't overtly stiff or super soft because it doesn't stick out in my memory. it has a small camber (4mm i believe) so that might help with presses while still having the stiffness to hit kickers and be stable. i'm picking mine up tomorrow and i'll hit the mountain, stay tune for a review


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Should get good. Their RETT is a cool idea. Personally, I've been wanting a Stepchild Simon Chamberlain.


----------



## $Lindz$ (Feb 18, 2009)

Triple8Sol said:


> Should get good. Their RETT is a cool idea. Personally, I've been wanting a Stepchild Simon Chamberlain.


Snowboarding


Stepchild boards for $200-something. Got Simons, JPs, Pow sucks, Corporate, etc.

You wanted a Simon? Get it, girrrrrrrrrl.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

$Lindz$ said:


> Snowboarding
> 
> 
> Stepchild boards for $200-something. Got Simons, JPs, Pow sucks, Corporate, etc.
> ...


Damn, those are great prices! If their website is accurate, they have most sizes of the Simon and JP boards in stock. Hmm....


----------



## lzychld (Sep 20, 2011)

*Stepchild JP Walker Pro 2010*

Anyone have any experience on the Stepchild JP Walker Pro 2010? How does the flat camber feel on this thing? Is this board good for pressing and all-mountain freestyle?

Thanks


----------



## Paopaw (Oct 11, 2011)

WouLd the union contacts be a good bindings?


----------

